# front wheel headache



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

It is so easy to get bogged down on wet grass.My Miami has only covered
3000 mls so tread is like new and I drive slowly,any advice?.


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

try to move off on idle and do not let wheels spin if they do you will just fill op the treads and the you are in


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ALFG said:


> any advice?.


Aye, where possible, don't pitch on wet grass with a FWD. 8O

Jock.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Drive onto mats and if you can reverse off

Alan H


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Park on blocks anything but never on bare grass in the winter you will sink if it is to soft.
We have bread baskets for the job.
Mavis


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*wet grass*

Greetings,



> It is so easy to get bogged down on wet grass.My Miami has only covered 3000 mls so tread is like new and I drive slowly,any advice?.


We have suitable bread crate bases for our wheels which help to prevent the wheels sinking down into the mud, however our is rear wheel drive and it is far superior to our previous front wheel drive versions we have owned in the past.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening!

I've yet to try them but I recently acquired four bread crates and cut the sides off. The bases are quite robust. If I need to park on grass, wet or dry, then the bases are going under the wheels. Auntie Sandra has still to made combat ready!! :lol: :roll: 

Apparently, a few weeks ago, at Carsington Water, a 'road' of bread crates was laid on very wet, long grass, ahead of one MH which was then able to drive uphill to leave its pitch!!  

Season's Greetings! :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I've yet to try them but I recently acquired four bread crates and cut the sides off. The bases are quite robust. If I need to park on grass, wet or dry, then the bases are going under the wheels. Auntie Sandra has still to made combat ready!! :lol: :roll:
> 
> ...


They really do work, we have been in very muddy fields but we have never got stuck even when other Ralliers have had to wait for a tractor to get them off .
Ray just move's off and I collect the bread crates and meet my husband outside of the field. :lol:


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

*off the wet grass*

I got struck on wet grass once!! You know what its like back and forward trying to get of 
Then an old-timer come over and sad just let your tyres down and leave enough air in them to get you to a garage and you will drive out. So as a last resort I did what he sad and let the air out of my tyres, I was off the grass in a flash!!!! And on my way!!!

Phil


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you all for your help
ALFG


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you all for your help
ALFG


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you all for your help
ALFG


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Use a higher gear to pull away - 2nd or even 3rd and change up as soon as you get moving.

I parked alongside another motorhome late last year who used bread crates but whilst they got a flying start they came to a halt 10 yards further on because they were just spinning the wheels in first gear. I used 2nd and got away without a problem.

The tip about letting the tyres down is also a good one. I have yet to do it but just in case I carry a 12v tyre inflator with me.

JohnW


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Also remember that when travelling in reverse you have a rear wheel drive vehicle. Also the Fiat 250s have a high reverse gear which will be a positive benefit in this scenario.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry, duplicate post. Got an internet connection that's so slow it's more interesting watching paint dry!

JohnW


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

"Snow chains" for muddy conditions are good insurance I've been reliably informed. I've never had to use mine but carry them in the van for sticky situations  

D.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

"Snow chains" for muddy conditions are good insurance I've been reliably informed. I've never had to use mine but carry them in the van for sticky situations  

D.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you all for your help
ALFG


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We rarely park on grass now but if we had to we obey 2 rules.

1. Make sure that the way off when you drive off is downhill or flat at least.
2. If you park on ramps or blocks use the fact that you are parking on a hill (effectively) by reversing onto them and then using the impetus when you drive off.

If i cant fulfill these then i dont go go on/ I went on a field in cormwall and broke all these rules a few years ago and it rainied all night. next day we couldnt get off and had to pay a garage £25 to tow us 25 yds

Phill


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi I don't want to hijack this forum but which is better or worse front or rear wheel drive :lol: 
yours Brian and Marion


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

briannod said:


> :lol: Hi I don't want to hijack this forum but which is better or worse front or rear wheel drive :lol:
> yours Brian and Marion


In a motorhome particularly with most of the weight over the back axle, rear wheel drive has to be favourite. Also when moving forward the balance will tip backwards even more increasing that downward pressure on the rear wheels. Still not a bad idea to use 2nd gear as well if you can.

JohnW


----------

